# Main > News >  One Page Dungeon Contest 2013

## kensanata

*One Page Dungeon Contest 2013*!

*Dates*: Submission *deadline is April 30*, 0:00 GMT (Tuesday evening). If you live West of Greenwich, you will have to send in your submission a few hours before the end of the month! Winners will be *announced June 1*.

Share and help spread the word!

*Prizes & Sponsors*: Do you have prizes to donate? Let me know → kensanata@gmail.com!

*Submissions*: Here's how to submit your entry.

 Create a One Page Dungeon. Submitting a dungeon to the contest releases it under the Creative Common Attribution-Share Alike 3.0 Unported license with credit to the contest participant. The submission must have a *name*, an *author*, and a *link to the license* (Creative Commons &mdash; Attribution-ShareAlike 3.0 Unported &mdash; CC BY-SA 3.0). The judges and readers play a variety of systems. Don't waste valuable space with a lot of system-specific stats. A link to extra material on your blog such as wandering monsters, random events, adventure background, introduction, descriptions of tricks or traps are welcome for readers but will not be considered part of your submission. One entry per participant. Participants may revise/replace their entries up until the end of contest, with the last revision counting as their official entry. If your font size is too small to read, you will most probably not win. Many people will print your submission as a black and white document. Adding colors is no problem as long as the black and white printed copy is still good enough. Help us keep file size in check. A single page should not take more than an image with 3000x2000 pixels (1-2MB is cool, 5MB still works, 10MB is too much). Submission must be mailed in PDF format to Alex Schroeder → kensanata@gmail.com. Usually we can help you convert your Open Office and Microsoft Word documents to PDF. If you have a blog article talking about your submission, send us the link. We'd love to link to it from the One Page Dungeon Contest page. 

*Process*: Here's how we'll determine the winners.

 Every judge nominates their favorite entries and proposes a category for each. We try to make sure that every judge has at least three of their nominations in the final list. The idea is to not only reflect popular opinion but to also capture some of the more eclectic entries out there. We'll make sure that every judge is well represented with three entries each. Based on the categories proposed in the first step, we try to assign a category to each entry on the list. Judges gets to check whether their favorites are still on the list. We fix omissions and rename categories until we're happy. We publish our list of winners! We will ask each winner for three items they'd prefer to win and any items they prefer not to win. Then we try to do a best match, giving precedence to those winners that got more nominations in the first step. All the entries and a special PDF with all the winners will be available for download at no cost. 


For discussion on this topic please click here

----------

